# Game 4: Wolves (0-3) @ Lakers (2-2)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*November 9, 2007
9:30 PM CDT
Staples Center
Los Angeles, California
*

*MIN: (0-3), Home (0-2) Road (0-1)
LAL: (2-2), Home (1-2) Road (1-0)*

*Starting Lineups*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*




































Gomes F, Jefferson F, Ratliff C, McCants G, Telfair G

*Los Angeles Lakers*




































Walton F, Turiaf F, Mihm C, Bryant G, Fisher G

*Minnesota*
*Points Per Game*
Jefferson 19.0
McCants 14.7
Buckner 13.7

*Rebounds Per Game*
Jefferson 11.7
3 tied at 5.0
Buckner 3.7

*Assists Per Game*
Telfair 5.3
Jaric 3.7
Gomes 3.3

*Los Angeles Lakers*
*Points Per Game*
Bryant 30.5
Fisher 14.8
Radmanovic 13.0

*Rebounds Per Game*
Bynum 9.8
Bryant 7.8
Brown 7.0

*Assists Per Game*
2 tied at 4.5
Farmar 2.8
Fisher 2.5​
*Next Wolves Game:* Nov 10th @ Sacramento, 9:00 or 9:30 PM CDT

*Rashad McCants is questionable for the tonight's game. So don't automatically assume that he's starting tonight. I just follow the lineup from the team website.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Probably 0-4, unfortunately.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If we lose again, I'm done with posting game threads for a time being. I feel like I'm always jinxing something.

Anyway, to the game. Well, it's a challenge for the Wolves especially when they wanted to win.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

No, we're going to win. McCants is going to have a big night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Good luck tonight.


Thanks. Wishing you the same thing.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Mateo said:


> No, we're going to win. McCants is going to have a big night.


I was guessing that he wouldn't even play. He's not starting, haven't seen the bench yet to see if he's there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ryan Gomes is a pretty good player in my opinion. I always liked him with Boston, and right now, he's kicking our asses.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You guys can rep me now

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...nba-league_pass_la_lakers_051201.asx&gid=076#


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Buckner is not too bad of a player.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Another foul on Smith?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Once again another foul troubles woe us.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful play and 3 point by Bassy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice hook by Ratliff. Minny up 33-30.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugly, ugly defensive sequence by the Wolves.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Al Jefferson is a stud.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

So, if we're going to stink, why the heck are we playing Buckner and Jaric so much and Green and Telfair so little? WTF?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate it when Wittman left Jaric on the court for too much minutes. After ONE good game off the bench, Wittman gave him the honor to be the starter? WTF? He's doing better starting off the bench. Telfair played pretty good but had so much time taken by Jaric and Buckner. Green hit his 3 pointer 10 seconds after checking in, but he committed 2 careless turnovers in the last minutes of game. Al Jefferson was OK in the first 3 quarters, but he did pretty well in the 4th. Faked Chris Mihm twice to get easy buckets. Craig Smith was not magnificent but foul troubles has gotten the best of him.

The defense looked useless AROUND the hoop, allowing Bynum, Mihm, and Odom to contribute at LEAST 10 points each. Mihm and Bynum has 10 rebounds each.

Antoine Walker is the same ol' crap. Missed many easy bankers. Why was this guy playing 12 minutes?


----------

